# Voice to text message



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bonjour. 
I am currently learning French but can read better (using beaucoup de Google Translate) than listening (they talk way too fast). I re-play the message multiple times but the only thing I understand is the 10 digit phone # (but even that is difficult when it starts from 80s.... Does anybody know any app that does voice to text conversion for vmails in French? Would you know if Free (my mobile carrier) offers this service? I have this service for Google Voice (for English) which forwards the message to my gmail which is super convenient.. 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## papaia (Feb 2, 2021)

DC12345 said:


> Does anybody know any app that does voice to text conversion for vmails in French?


Did a quick search on "voix en texte +francais" and the first link looked promising. Spoke a few words into my mic, with a heavy accent, grammarly imperfect French, and got actually text with corrections! HTH

Edit: now that I see "app" in your request, of course the above model of search could be expanded to "voix en texte +francais +android" or "<...> +ios" ... ;-)


----------

